# Grizzly bandsaw recall



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Grizzly has recalled one of their bandsaws.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/19443/grizzly-recalls-bandsaws


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

This is a really old recall I know, but thought it was interesting that in all my searching for information on bandsaws, this spring, I never came across recall notices… something to think about in my search for a tablesaw.


----------

